# كيف يتم انتاج حديد التسليح



## mansr (21 أبريل 2010)

الاخوه الكرام...
الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف يتم انتاج حديد التسليح المستخدم فى الخرسانه... هل يتم ذلك باستخدام آلـــه خاصه لتحويل Steel Billet الى حديد التسليح.....؟؟؟؟

حسب معلوماتي المتواضعه فانه يتم انتاج Steel Billet عن طريق الصب المستمر للحديد المصهور continous casting 
يتكون steel Billet من Iron Ore واضافة الكربون بنسبه لا تتجاوز 1.7% واضافة السيلكون والمغنسيوم ..... لا اعلم النسبه بالضبط.....؟؟؟

ارجو مناقشة الموضوع حتى تعم الفائده للجميع

ولكم تحياتي


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (24 أبريل 2010)

كل اللى اعرفه انه بيتصنع عن طريق نوع خاص من ماكينات الدرفلة


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (28 أبريل 2010)

عمليه انتاج حديد التسليح هى احد عمليات التشكيل على الساخن والتى يكون فيها الحجم constant حيث يحدث ذياده فى الطول نتيجه التخفيض الذى يحدث فى المقطع.
ويكون هذا التخفيض على اكثر من مرحله حيث تدخل billt فى stand 1 وتخرج منه الى stand 2 وهكذا حتى مرحله الفنش ليخرج المنتج النهائى.
وتكون البدايه هى دخول البليت فى الفرن ليتم تسخينها حتى 1100 درجه مئويه تقريبا ثم تخرج الى stand
stand هى ماكينه الدرفله وبها سلندرين بهما مجموعه من الممرات حيث يدخ المعدن فى الممر الخاص به لياخذ شكل الممر ليحدث التخفيض فى مساحه مقطع البليت
وبعد ذلك يخرج البليت من الفنش الى المقص حتى يتم قص البليت الى عده اسياخ بطول 36 متر 
ثم توضع الاسياخ على cooling bed حتى تبرد ثم يتم قصها مره اخرى بمقص اخر على حسب الاطول المطلوبه فى السوق


----------



## محمد على سيد احمد (17 يونيو 2010)

الشكر للعاملين ونرجو مواضيع اكثر وضوح وحيوية


----------



## mr ali ali (19 يوليو 2010)

أخي العزيز
ينتج حديد التسليح في معامل الحديد والصلب
وهيه مختلفه من حيث الحداثة أو الطاقه الإنتاجية
ولكن المراحل الرئيسيو هيه:
- تهيئة المادة الخام والتي يكون سكراب الحديد أو الحديد الأسفنجي هو الأساسي فيها.
- صهر المادة والاولية بواسطة أفران صهر كهربائية (قوسية او حثية)، وتحقيق التحليل الكيمائي المطلوب.
- صب المعدن المنصهر على ماكنة صب مستمر افقية أو قوسية (انتاج العروق)
- درفلة هذه العروق عن طريق التشكيل على الحار بواسطة درافيل افقية وعمودية حتى يصل إلى الاقطار المطلوبة


----------



## mansr (19 يوليو 2010)

الاخوه الكرام... شكراً على الردود...
هل بالامكان انتاج Steel من Iron Ore مع اضافة Carbon+Silicon+Manganize من غير استخدام حديد السكراب...؟؟؟
وكم تكون النسب بين هذه المواد...؟؟؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## ابو محمد النعيمي (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نستطيع ان نحسن حديد التسليح باضافة بعض العناصر ضمن نسب معينه بحيث تؤثر بشكل ايجابي على الخواص الميكانيكية لحديد التسليح فمثلا اذا اردنا حديد تسليح يستخدم في صنع الركائز الكونكريتية في عمل الجسور بالانهار فيضاف للحديد بعض من عناصر السيلكون و والمغنيسيوم والموليبوديوم وقلقلجدا من الزنك اللذي يعطي الحديد طراورة وتحمل صدمه عالي لمنع حدوث التشققات الفتيك اثناء عملية دق الركائز 
والله ولي التوفيق 
مع تحياتي مهندس المعادن والتاكل ابو محمد النعيمي \ العراق \ الجامعة التكنولوجية


----------



## mansr (20 يوليو 2010)

شكراً على الرد...
لكن هل بالامكان الاستغناء عن حديد السكراب.. واستخدام خام الحديد مع اضافه بعض المواد الخام مثل الكربون والمغنسيوم والسليكون والمنكنيز...؟؟؟؟


----------



## mansr (24 يوليو 2010)

انتاج الحديد يعتمد على الفرن والمواد الاوليه فى انتاج الحديد وعلى نوع الفرن كالتالي

The integrated steelmaking route, based on the blast furnace (BF) • and basic oxygen furnace (BOF), uses raw materials including iron ore, coal, limestone, and recycled steel. On average, this route uses 1,725 kg of iron ore, 645 kg of coal, 150 kg of limestone, and 138 kg of recycled steel to produce a tonne of crude steel.


The Electric arc furnace (EAF) route, based on the EAF, uses • primarily recycled steels and/or direct reduced iron (DRI) and electricity. On average, the recycled steel-EAF route uses 1,050 kg of recycled steel, 65 kg of coal, and 43 kg of limestone to produce a tonne of crude steel.1

http://www.worldsteel.org/pictures/programfiles/Fact sheet_Raw materials.pdf


----------



## م.وسام كراجة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك طرق عديدة لانتاج الحديد ... والغالب لدينا انه يتم انتاج الخام او ما يسمى بالبيليت وبقاسات مختلفة يتم اضافة الكربون والمنغنيز والسيليكون حسب الشد المراد انتاجة وحسب المواصفة التي يجب انتاجها ويتم ارسال البيليت بعد ان تمت انتاجها من ماكنة الصب المستمر الى مصنع الدرفلة وهو مكون من عدة ماكنات وفرن لتسخين البيليت الى 1100-1200 درجة ويزيد عدد ماكنات الدرفلة كلما قل القطر . ويمكن الحصول على مواصفات الحديد النهائية بطريقة التبريد السريع بواسطة الماء او باختيار نسب عناصر كيمياء مثل الكربون والمنغنيز للحصول على شد 60 مثلا او غيرة .


----------



## م.وسام كراجة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

فرن القوس الكهربائي eaf يمكن ان يتم صنع الحديد بواسطة شحن السكراب وبدون اضافة dri ويكون 100% سكراب ويتم اضافة الكربون والمنغنيز والسيليكون الى الصهرة ويتم انتاج البيليت بدون ادنى شك بجودة الحديد , او ان يتم اضافة نسبة معينة 10-20% سكراب والباقي dri وهذا جائز حسب المتوفر لدى الشركة المصنعة .. 
ويجب ان تكون نسبة الاضافات مثلا للجير الحي 45-55 كلغم/طن و نسبة ضخ الكربون 12-14 كلغم/طن في فرن القوس الكهربائي .


----------



## م.وسام كراجة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اود ان اسأل : كم درجة حرارة الحديد يجب ان تكون قبل دخول الحديد ماكنة التقسية وكم يجب ان تكون عند خروج الحديد من ماكنة التقصية وكم يجب ان تكون على الحصيرة الباردة ؟ من يفيدني بهذة المعلومة او اي دراسة عن هذا الموضوع.


----------



## رامي العوني (2 يناير 2011)

انتاج الحديد من اهم الصناعات حيث يتم صهر الخرده من الحديد مع اضافه المنجنيز وسبائك السيليكون وغيرها وتصب من ماكينات الccm وتحول الى بيليت وبعد ذلك تدخل الى مصانع درفله الصلب حيث يتشكل البيليت الى بارات اسطوانيه تختلف فى اقطارها ةذلك يتم من خلال ال standsوتدخل فى عمليات تقطيع ال head &tail من خلال المقصات وبعد ذلك تتم عمليات القطع ع البارد cold shear فى ال cooling bed


----------



## mansr (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخ رامي
ما هى مقادير الخلطات.....؟؟؟
وهل يوجد فى السوق اكياس مخلوطه جاهزه يتم اضافتها للفرن الكهربائي عند صهر الحديد...؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس مهران (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

